# Where to buy Eneloop batteries? Are they the best?



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the 2000 and 2500 Eneloop batteries. I'll be using them in flashlights, cordless mice, remote controls for the TV and Xbox. 

Are the Eneloop batteries the best? I can't find them anywhere. I was at a Best Buy, Walmart, Target, Radio Shack, Lowe's, and Home Depot, and no one has Eneloop batteries. 

I was afraid to order them from amazon.com since there are so many reports of fakes.


----------



## melty (Nov 1, 2012)

You can check for retailers on Sanyo's website:

http://us.sanyo.com/eneloop/Dealers

I get mine exclusively from my local Costco, but that option might not be available to you. Amazon is listed as an official retailer, so you should be fine as long as you stick to the "Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*" listings. There are a few other Internet retailers to choose from as well.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow. Guitar Centers 35 miles away are the closest sellers


----------



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

I clicked the Amazon link from that site and the ones listed seem to be sold from amazon.com. That makes me feel a bit better, because I didn't want to try ebay or some website I haven't heard from or I know sells fakes.

4 Eneloop XX 
8 Eneloop 1500

I can't wait for them to arrive. It looks like their estimating they'll arrive on my birthday :twothumbs


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Nov 1, 2012)

what is the highest capacity aaa enloop?

john.


----------



## mgscheue (Nov 1, 2012)

The people at our local Guitar Center never heard of them so, if you decide to buy them there, give them a call first. I ended up buying them on Amazon. Very satisfied. I'm going to get more and switch all my AA and AAA-taking gadgets to them.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the most popular high end brand it seems. Why are they sold in so few places and how did so many people learn about them?


----------



## weez82 (Nov 1, 2012)

passive101 said:


> I was afraid to order them from amazon.com since there are so *many reports of fakes*.



From where? Lots of people on cpf get their eneloops from amazon. Another option is to get duraloops, they're rebagaged eneloops and can be found in some stores. Please use the cpg google search to learn more about them. Or if you know someone with a Costco membership have them take you there. Costco sell eneloops


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 1, 2012)

I learned about them here, on CPF. Very highly regarded.
Wandering through Costco with my dad one day, I saw a bunch at what seemed reasonable prices, so I picked some up.
After all our flashing/noise-making Halloween devices, some new cable boxes with remote controls, and Christmas coming up, I'll probably pick up another pack of each.
I honestly haven't seen that they're any better than Energizer Rechargeables, which I can get at Target, Home Depot, or Safeway - but I haven't cycled through them more than a couple times each yet, either. But they last a whole lot longer between charges, in use or storage, than the no-name Ni-Mh's (supposedly 2000 mAh) we have lying around.
I still like the set-and-forget Ultimate Lithiums, but they get pricey in high-use devices.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

I heard about Eneloop here as well. Why do people recommend them over Energizer, or the brand at batteryjunction.com, or any other brands out there? Are their runtime tests comparing these or do the eneloops last the longest with storing power?


----------



## weez82 (Nov 1, 2012)

passive101 said:


> I heard about Eneloop here as well. Why do people recommend them over Energizer, or the brand at batteryjunction.com, or any other brands out there? Are their runtime tests comparing these or do the eneloops last the longest with storing power?



use the google search, top left. Loads of info as to why LSD NiMH is better then non LSD NiMH. And loads of info as to why eneloops are the best LSD NiMH. You can also find useful info in the sticky thread


----------



## passive101 (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a sticky thread for these batteries?


----------



## STR (Nov 1, 2012)

They are great batteries and the way to go if you have a light that likes them. My Peak El Capitan not so much but the EagleTac D25 twisty loves the things and I use them and nothing else in that light anymore. Getting good long life out of them too. I find my JeTbeam PA10 likes the Eneloops too but they don't last near as long in it as they do in the EagleTac. Overall I'd have to say its a tie for me which AA light is my fave but I tell ya the one that likes the Eneloops is a real gem in my experience.. I have spoken to more than few guys that switched carry lights after buying Eneloops because they found lights that simply worked better with them and found the one they carried didn't really seem to take to them. I'm one of them. Whatever you use them in I think it just depends on how efficient the LED is and there must be something about the XM-L U2 that works better than the XM-L listed in the PA10 because while they both will use Eneloops I can bring my PA10 using one down to where I feel the battery needs replaced and then pop that same battery in my EagleTac and find it to still be acceptable for a little while longer. I'm not savy as to the electronics and all that but I know what my eyes tell me and I have glaucoma and terrible night vision so I need a good light at night. These batteries while good do not work all that well in all my AA lights.


----------



## Yamabushi (Nov 1, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> what is the highest capacity aaa enloop?
> 
> john.



800mAh nominal / 750 mAh minimum


----------



## Norm (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a lot of information about Eneloops on CPF, a ver popular topic.

Norm


----------



## Climb14er (Nov 1, 2012)

I just received 16AA and 16AAA Eneloops from Thomas Distributing. They've got a lot of them in stock according to the folks there.

My local Costcos here in Denver are all loaded with Eneloops.

There all over Amazon as well.


----------



## SaraAB87 (Nov 2, 2012)

If you can't find eneloops locally the Duracell stay charged batteries with the white top and made in Japan on the back of the package are just rebranded eneloops and are readily available at various stores in the USA.

There are also dura cells with the black top, you don't want those, they are made in china and aren't as good as the white top ones.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 5, 2012)

SaraAB87 said:


> If you can't find eneloops locally the Duracell stay charged batteries with the white top and made in Japan on the back of the package are just rebranded eneloops and are readily available at various stores in the USA.



This is probably the cheapest, fastest, and easiest way to get Eneloops (in this case, commonly referred to as 'Duraloops'). A couple of weeks back, a local Safeway store had these on special for $7.99 for 4xAA and $9.99 for 4xAAA. And you can BET that I stocked up on them! Just make sure that, like the poster here says, the batteries both have white tops AND are made in Japan. Because Duracell also sells higher capacity cells with black tops that are made in Japan as well. But these are NOT the same thing!

I've also seen Duraloops at Walgreens, but not on sale yet.


----------



## Slim Pickens (Nov 6, 2012)

SaraAB87 said:


> If you can't find eneloops locally the Duracell stay charged batteries with the white top and made in Japan on the back of the package are just rebranded eneloops and are readily available at various stores in the USA.
> 
> There are also dura cells with the black top, you don't want those, they are made in china and aren't as good as the white top ones.





Never mind my post,I found a picture that shows what I am looking for.



But hey...I appreciate all the helpful responses.Thanks a bunch........

?


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 7, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> what is the highest capacity aaa enloop?
> 
> john.



The Eneloop XX AAA are 950mAh (HR-4UWXA4A). They're listed on US amazon as available soon. I have a order in for two packs when they ship. 

It seems like some people like to bash the Eneloop XX line because of the lower cycle life which is the negative side of the additional capacity, plus the XX cost more. For me, there are uses where I'd pay the premium for the additional capacity. By the time the XX's need to be replaced the technology will have advanced by a generation or more.


----------



## julesrules (Nov 8, 2012)

from my experience id say eneloops are the best. woe is me as to how many years i wasted with cheap brands (vapex seem good, mind...)

if going with eneloops, ensure you get the 3rd gen ones tagged 'hr-3utgb'...these are the 1800 cycle ones. to ensure authenticity i bought from rated power sellers on ebay and even emailed asking assurances of them being the 3rd gen ones (not just in the pic). that way when they got here if they werent i could send them back.


----------

